# Redemption! Schooling part 2



## Jim (Aug 17, 2015)

I decided to show him that everyone takes a licking now and then and that different bodies of water and conditions can yield different results! I needed to show him that he will not always catch the biggest or most fish. I was going to redeem myself from the previous trip. That report can be found here: https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=38961







Steven 2, Dad 0

Pure baloney!


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 17, 2015)

This is the first of many ways your son will surpass you. It's the way of things and how it should be. The real schooling going on here is teaching dad to learn to accept it... :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine (Aug 17, 2015)

Way to put him on the fish Boss, and kudos for not taking the limelight. Good to see a crawdad (the boat, not lure) getting some action.


----------

